# Turning: bad engineering or transmission problem?



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

My driveway is not a rectangle like most driveways. It has curves. I'm new to AWD snowblowers. I have noticed that it is very difficult to turn.

Furthermore, I put the gear in "4" and noticed a gear sound. Is this normal? 

I wonder if gear noise and difficult turning are from the same problem?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Aren't most Troy Bilt blowers solid axle? Or did you get one of the models with the trigger steering? When they are a solid axle they are difficult to turn. Gear noise is common in any of them as there is a lot of reduction gears in the transmission.


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Darn, wish I knew before purchasing my snowblower!!!


----------

